# My largest steelhead ever...3/28/2010



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Went to a feeder creek this morning after 2 hours on the Chagrin and I was rewarded hansomly.As I was walking back downstream two guys were ahead of me and they were walking close to the shore when the one guy happened to walk right into a huge steelhead.The steelhead got somewhat spooked and ran back upstream.So I thought to myself Dustin should I try and find that fish or should I go back downriver? lucky for me I chose right!!!!So as I looked and looked I almost gave up when I finaly saw her,She was a monster and after about 50 casts with my clouser minnow BAM I hooked up with her..I fought her for a good 5 minutes and beached her and I was amazed I got out the measuring tape and she measured at 33 and a half inches....So I decided to keep her and took a drive to the bait store to get her weighed.The nice people at KMD tackle weighed her took my picture and even gave me a bottled water..She weighed 13.9 pounds but I figure she lost a lot of weight when she droped some of her eggs so Id say she was around 14 pounds. Im curently in the process of geting her mounted and shes gonna look great in the den... All around it was my best day fishing this season..Hope you guys enjoy the fish porn...LOL Dustin


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

dang!!! what a beast!!! nice fish man! I never took mine to get weighed cause I c&r usually but biggest I got was like 30 or 31 inch or so male but this fish! she is way fat! you got me beat by a long shot man! will be a nice mount!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't wait to go and catch one of these fish


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Did you release it?? J/K! Congrats!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

OMG, i opened this to see a huge fish!!!!!!! WTH, that thing is a minnow... LMAO J/K dude, sweet fish.... Hey, did you ever call John???????


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice one. Congrats!!

-Flash


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> OMG, i opened this to see a huge fish!!!!!!! WTH, that thing is a minnow... LMAO J/K dude, sweet fish.... Hey, did you ever call John???????


 Hey Bob I did talk with John and Im gonna guide on Easter!!Thanks again...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> dang!!! what a beast!!! nice fish man! I never took mine to get weighed cause I c&r usually but biggest I got was like 30 or 31 inch or so male but this fish! she is way fat! you got me beat by a long shot man! will be a nice mount!


Thanks bud you gotta show me the V one day and Ill show ya how its done on the Chagrin....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow what a tank!!!......nice fish...definitly a wall hanger!! congrats on the nice catch..........mario.....s.f.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

That's a hog, congrats on a great fish!


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

nice fish! that the kind of fish we dream about


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

salmon king said:


> Thanks bud you gotta show me the V one day and Ill show ya how its done on the Chagrin....


never been out that far east. if you are ever out by the v let me know.


----------

